# Zapfino Font



## ccbs (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone knows where to get the font *zapfino* for free for a pc.
I need it for my neices wedding invitations and now cant do anything without it. thanks


----------



## ccbs (Mar 10, 2009)

thankyou kind person. My neice and I thank you. Have a great day.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It appears that these fonts are not free and should be purchased from the author's site:

http://www.linotype.com/1175/zapfino-family.html

I'm closing this thread.


----------

